# Essential Oils



## mnisbett (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,I was wondering if anyone has ever tried an essential Oil called Di-Giez? I started taking this about a 1 1/2 ago with good results in fact I was symptom free for about a year. Of course stupidly I thought I was better and stopped my treatment of the Oil. After about two months my symptoms were back and now the Oil does not seem to work. During that same period I had been and continue to take PB8 probiotics.I found the oil through my natural living center where they had a guru on essential oils. He told me to put ten drop in a capsule before I go to bed at night and when symptoms are a bit better drop back to 4 to 5 drops every other day. I've tried this method again but I did not get the same results this time. So I'm going to stop for a couple of weeks and then start back up watching my diet and being religious on the regimen. The Di-giez is expensive at $45 a bottle but if anything works I'd gladly pay any amount.I'm just looking to see if anyone else has tried this?ThanksDI-Giez


----------

